# Black Raspberry Vanilla



## holly99 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## jarvan (Dec 22, 2009)

Oohhh...Very pretty!


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautiful!! I love BRV.


----------



## vivcarm (Dec 22, 2009)

Another fantastic one!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 22, 2009)

That's lovely Holly.  :wink:


----------



## reallyrita (Dec 22, 2009)

Your soap is so beautiful and inviting.


----------



## honor435 (Dec 22, 2009)

which fo company did u use for that black/rasp? i just got some.


----------



## Harlow (Dec 22, 2009)

Very pretty soap & a very nice blog too!


----------



## holly99 (Dec 22, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> which fo company did u use for that black/rasp? i just got some.



I got mine from WSP. I liked that it actually had no vanilla content.


----------



## holly99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Harlow said:
			
		

> Very pretty soap & a very nice blog too!



I'm happy you like my blog. 

Thank you everyone for your nice comments!


----------



## TomS (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Holly.  I just read your post about the silicone molds.  I’m glad you like them.  I have purchased more myself and still have not used any other molds.  Your soaps look great.  I especially like the subtle color accent on the black raspberry – very nicely done.


----------



## ewenique (Dec 27, 2009)

Oooo, pretty delicate looking soaps!  What are the little speckles?


----------



## holly99 (Dec 27, 2009)

ewenique said:
			
		

> Oooo, pretty delicate looking soaps!  What are the little speckles?



The speckles are apricot seed powder.


----------



## marchroses (Dec 31, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I wuv them!!!  Very elegant soaps


----------

